

AFrameJS - A Javascript Application Library - brandonkm
http://www.aframejs.com/

======
eclark
How does this differ from backbone js ? The aspect oriented part is cool but
to get me to re-write it need more then just some buzzwords. Someone sell me
on this framework.

~~~
stomlinson
I am the author of AFrameJS and am actually a bit surprised that somebody
submitted my library here, as I am still proving it out with a mobile app that
I am developing and trying get useful documentation written. Both Backbone and
AFrame are very similar in their goals, to enable authors to write MVC
applications. I was already writing AFrame based on the common features found
in other apps that I have written for clients when Backbone was released. The
release of another library made me quite happy to see that other developers
were tackling the same issues, and I was really surprised at how similar our
approaches were. Thus far most of the code I have seen written in Javascript
has been very spaghetti-like, where there is no to very little separation of
defining models, having potentially multiple displays for each piece of data,
and where retrieving data is written directly in display code. MVC seems to be
an idea that hasn't caught on in the JS world even though the concepts have
been thoroughly vetted in other languages for years. I was happy to see
Backbone come out, as it meant my ideas were not uniquely my own, that MVC in
JS was a worthy cause.

Looking at Backbone, I think that overall it is very well architected,
lightweight, and provides a lot of functionality. One thing that it provides
that I do not is routing. I really like a lot of their approaches and am
actually incorporating some of their ideas back into my own code.

As to saying you'd need something more than just buzzwords to convert over, I
am not advocating anybody convert over yet. What I am asking for now since
this has made it to Hacker News is for feedback on the overall architecture
and what would make the library more helpful to a larger audience.

Thanks, Shane

